# Beauty Therapist jobs in Canada?



## snevs (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello all, this is my first time on this forum...

I am planning on coming to Canada to work, on a Working holiday visa. I am from South Africa and I have 6 years of experience in the Beauty/Spa industry.

I have a few questions:
- What does a beauty therapist salary look like per month?
- What is the min salary per month?
- How much for accommodation per month?
- what city is the better one to work in: Vancouver or Toronto?

Any other info you think that will help me please!
thanx!


----------



## annemariegeyser (Nov 17, 2011)

hi

Are you in Canada yet?

I want to move to Canada and I am looking for the same answers and questions?


----------

